# Intense Homepage 2oo8 online



## Mtb-Flo (12. März 2008)

Seit ein paar Tagen online:

http://www.intensecycles.com/


----------



## lassereinböng (12. März 2008)

was ist denn mit dem uzzi vpx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (12. März 2008)

hattes auch schon mal gepostet : KLICK
ansonsten:
gibbet wohl einge radels nisch mea


----------



## iNSANE! (13. März 2008)

Schade dass das MNTX noch nicht dabei ist


----------



## bachmayeah (13. März 2008)

jepp... wobei son bissi federweg am heck schadet ja nie


----------



## lassereinböng (13. März 2008)

kein vpx mehr, kein vp-free mehr...hmmm...


----------



## guuuude (13. März 2008)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> kein vpx mehr, kein vp-free mehr...hmmm...



Intense-vpfree


----------



## bachmayeah (13. März 2008)

war doch wohl nur der vergleich zw sc und intense.... möööönsch guddääää


----------



## lassereinböng (14. März 2008)

war der kurzer unbedeutende gedankengang, das wenn zwei hersteller die beide das vpp-system benutzen (haben die das nicht gemeinsam entwickelt?) praktisch zur gleichen zeit ihrer freerider in der 200er klasse vom markt nehmen und der eine hersteller (sc)an einer neuen version arbeitet es vielleicht auch der andere tut...


----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2008)

Hier gibts auch noch die Seite mit den älteren Modellen.


----------

